
The most common reason people quit their $200,000 tech jobs - pinewurst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/04/27/the-most-common-reason-people-quit-their-200000-tech-jobs/
======
stupidhn
> _" Or Ellen Pao, who sued her former employer, the male-dominated venture
> capital firm Kleiner Perkins_

The court found in favour of KP on all counts, so not sure why this is being
trotted out as an example. Is an accusation "good enough" nowadays?

------
pinewurst
I found this ironic being published by the Washington Post, owned by Bezos
who's fostered a very malignant culture at Amazon.

